
Show HN: Framework-Agnostic React Hooks for Query Parameters - r0rshrk
https://www.npmjs.com/package/gatsby-query-params
======
yodon
GPL v3

~~~
gitgud
Sadly, this is a deal-breaker for most commercial applications...

